# Do SERMS cause low libido during PCT or do low test levels??



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 27, 2008)

Every time I do a PCT involving a SERM (which is everytime), my libido is SHOT!!! And it seems like when I start tapering down on the SERMS my libido goes up. So is it the libido that causes this or the low test levels?? If it is caused by the SERMS, what can I do to counteract this? I just got a new girlfriend and I need a working dick soon but I am coming close to my PCT !!! Let me know guys!!


----------



## workingatit43 (Oct 27, 2008)

chronicelite said:


> Every time I do a PCT involving a SERM (which is everytime), my libido is SHOT!!! And it seems like when I start tapering down on the SERMS my libido goes up. So is it the libido that causes this or the low test levels?? If it is caused by the SERMS, what can I do to counteract this? I just got a new girlfriend and I need a working dick soon but I am coming close to my PCT !!! Let me know guys!!




Take a test booster during pct such as Stoked.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 27, 2008)

estrogen and test both play a roll in sex drive, so ya in pct you'll have a loss. Ive never not been able to get it up after cycle, it may be a little harder to get up, get your mind right and you'll be able to perform even with hormone levels in the tank. IMO


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 27, 2008)

Aromatase Inhibitors likely cause more of a problem than SERMs, but it's most likely low test AND low estrogen, and possibly low LH. Early in PCT, low doses of HCG can do wonders for the libido. Using HCG may delay recover but can mitigate the negative sides, such as a disappointed GF.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 28, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> Aromatase Inhibitors likely cause more of a problem than SERMs, but it's most likely low test AND low estrogen, and possibly low LH. Early in PCT, low doses of HCG can do wonders for the libido. Using HCG may delay recover but can mitigate the negative sides, such as a disappointed GF.



First of all Pirate, you are a f*cking AWESOME advice giver. I am never disappointed by your responses! Is there a relatively happy medium that will lessen the recovery delay but help with libido slightly in regards to HCG?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 28, 2008)

You're welcome. 

If you are still in the first ten days of PCT, I'd consider 200 iu/hcg EOD for three shots.


----------



## Primordial (Oct 28, 2008)

chronicelite said:


> Every time I do a PCT involving a SERM (which is everytime), my libido is SHOT!!! And it seems like when I start tapering down on the SERMS my libido goes up. So is it the libido that causes this or the low test levels?? If it is caused by the SERMS, what can I do to counteract this? I just got a new girlfriend and I need a working dick soon but I am coming close to my PCT !!! Let me know guys!!



Iâ??????d say it highly correlated to the SERM, and is often mis-blamed on the low testosterone levels.

Checkout this article on SERMs -http://www.primordialperformance.com/store/clomid-and-nolvadex-dangers.html

-Pp


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 28, 2008)

Pirate! said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> If you are still in the first ten days of PCT, I'd consider 200 iu/hcg EOD for three shots.



I'm still actually on the cycle, just about ready to come off. So 200iu/hcg EOD for the first 6 days of PCT then??


----------



## Primordial (Oct 29, 2008)

chronicelite said:


> I'm still actually on the cycle, just about ready to come off. So 200iu/hcg EOD for the first 6 days of PCT then??



You probably wonâ??????t respond to a dose that low if you have been on cycle for a considerable amount of time. How long has the cycle been?

-Pp


----------



## ronmexico29 (Oct 29, 2008)

hcg can definitely help the libido problems. Then if you still can't get it going then liquid cialis will work wonders.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Oct 29, 2008)

Weeks 1 -4 [M1T @ 10mg ED]
Weeks 2-6 [4-AD @ 1.5g ED && HCG @ 500IU/week]

I am running the 4-AD by itself right now.... I feel alot healthier and my blood pressure has returned to normal lol.... 

116/62 was yesterday


----------

